# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Ամենահայկական ուտեստը ...

## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Փորձենք գտնել :Wink:

----------


## Lapterik

> Փորձենք գտնել


Որ մի քիչ ուղղում անեմ, չես նեղանա չէ՞: «Դա»-ն չկա: Իսկ ամենահայկականը չեմ կարոց ասել, շատ կան «Պահոց դոլմա», էլ ինչ ասեմ, հիմա մտքիս չի գալիս: Հետո կասեմ: :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Esmeralda

Հայկական խորոված :Blush:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Կարծում եմ հարիսան է
Դոլման տարբեր ազգերի  ( հույների, արաբների, ...էն թուրքերի...) մոտ շատ է տարածված, իսկ հարիսա միայն հայերն ունեն

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Որ մի քիչ ուղղում անեմ, չես նեցանա չէ՞: «Դա»-ն չկա: Իսկ ամենահայկականը չեմ կարոց ասել, շատ կան «Պահոց դոլմա», էլ ինչ ասեմ, հիմա մտխիս չի գալիս: Հետո կասեմ:


Չեմ նե*ց*անա :LOL:  
Դոլման :Hands Up:   :Ok:

----------


## Lapterik

> Որ մի քիչ ուղղում անեմ, չես նեղանա չէ՞: «Դա»-ն չկա: Իսկ ամենահայկականը չեմ կարոց ասել, շատ կան «Պահոց դոլմա», էլ ինչ ասեմ, հիմա մտքիս չի գալիս: Հետո կասեմ:


Էս էլ քո խաթր Գոռ ջան: Հարիսա շատ եմ սիրում: Ասել էի Պահոց դոլմա, բայց էտքան էլ չեմ սիրում:  «Թանապուր»:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Էս էլ քո խաթր Գոռ ջան: Հարիսա շատ եմ սիրում: Ասել էի Պահոց դոլմա, բայց էտքան էլ չեմ սիրում: «Սպաս» հայկական ա չէ՞:


Սպասի հայկական տարբերակը «Թանապուր»-ն է :Wink:

----------


## John

ԽԱՇ

----------


## Վազգեն

> Իսկ ամենահայկականը չեմ կարոց ասել, շատ կան «Պահոց դոլմա», էլ ինչ ասեմ, հիմա մտքիս չի գալիս: Հետո կասեմ:


 Մենք տանը դրան «Պասուց դոլմա» էինք անվանում։ Տեսնես ո՞րն է ճիշտը։ Մեկ էլ գիտեմ, որ դա հատկապես վանեցիների մոտ էր տարածված։
  Ես Ամերիկայում շատ ազգերի հետ եմ շփվել ու այն եմ նկատել, որ ուրիշները հարիսային ու սպասին ծանոթ չեն։ Այնպես որ երևի այդ երկուսն են ամենահայկականը։

----------


## Riddle

> Մենք տանը դրան «Պասուց դոլմա» էինք անվանում։ Տեսնես ո՞րն է ճիշտը։ Մեկ էլ գիտեմ, որ դա հատկապես վանեցիների մոտ էր տարածված։
>   Ես Ամերիկայում շատ ազգերի հետ եմ շփվել ու այն եմ նկատել, որ ուրիշները հարիսային ու սպասին ծանոթ չեն։ Այնպես որ երևի այդ երկուսն են ամենահայկականը։


«Պաս» ու «պահք» բառերից են առաջացել, այսինքն երկուսն էլ ճիշտ են: :Smile:  
Իմ կարծիքով էլ թանապուրն ամենահայկականներից է, քանի որ նրա հիմնական բաղադրիչը՝ մածունը, տեղով մեկ հայկական է: :Smile:

----------


## kristal

Ամենահայկակն ուտեստը դա հարիսան է :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

Ֆրի

----------


## kristal

> Ֆրի


Էտ վերջն էր :Hands Up:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Չամիչով փլավ, Ղափամա, Խաշլամա, Կոլոլակով ապուր, Քալաճոշ, Ղավուրմա, Կաթնով, Բիշի, Լավաշով ձուկ, Ժինգյալով հաց, Չորթանով Կորկոտ, ........ու էլի սենց :Hands Up:  
Ընտրեք… :Cool:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լավաշ։  :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

> Լավաշ։


ֆրիով :LOL:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Բոքոն, Հրազդան, Քարի հաց, Ծաղիկ, Սև հաց, Կոճղիկ, Բաղարջ, ԳԱԹԱ, Մատնաքաշ, Լոշիկ«թոնրի»
Հըըըըը՞՞՞՞ :Hands Up:

----------


## Gohar

Ախորժակս սարսափելի բացվելա ու  հայկական լավաշ կամ  թոնրի բոքոն ուտելու հնարավորություն չունեմ: Ի՞նչ կարելիա անել: :Think:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Ախորժակս սարսափելի բացվելա ու  հայկական լավաշ կամ  թոնրի բոքոն ուտելու հնարավորություն չունեմ: Ի՞նչ կարելիա անել:


Եթե տունը սեփական է, բակում վառված խարույկի վրա խորովված նրբերշիկով խաբի
ստամոքսիդ, եթե շենի բնակարան է, ........ :Think:  չգիտեմ...

----------


## Lapterik

> Չամիչով փլավ, Ղափամա, Խաշլամա, Կոլոլակով ապուր, Քալաճոշ, Ղավուրմա, Կաթնով, Բիշի, Լավաշով ձուկ, Ժինգյալով հաց, Չորթանով Կորկոտ, ........ու էլի սենց 
> Ընտրեք…


Վայ ոնց չեմ սիրում չամիչով փլավ ու կաթնով :Smile:  Ժինգյալով հացը շատ ա դուրս գալիս, ղավուրման անպակաս ա, սիրում եմ, բայց ուշքս չի գնում: Լավաշով ձուկ, շատ եմ սիրում լոոոլ շատ խոսեցի: Մի հատ էլ ես հիշեմ : Թաբուլե, շաաաատ եմ սիրում, սիրում եք էրեխե՞ք:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Վայ ոնց չեմ սիրում չամիչով փլավ ու կաթնով Ժինգյալով հացը շատ ա դուրս գալիս, ղավուրման անպակաս ա, սիրում եմ, բայց ուշքս չի գնում: Լավաշով ձուկ, շատ եմ սիրում լոոոլ շատ խոսեցի: Մի հատ էլ ես հիշեմ : Թաբուլե, շաաաատ եմ սիրում, սիրում եք էրեխե՞ք:


Ան ջան թաբուլեն հայկական չի :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

Է դե լավ էլի, հազիվ էտ էի հիշել, բայց դե ոչինիչ:

----------


## Gohar

> Մի հատ էլ ես հիշեմ : Թաբուլե, շաաաատ եմ սիրում, սիրում եք էրեխե՞ք:


Շատ եմ սիրում, բայց թաբուլեն հայկական չի:



> եթե շենի բնակարան է, ........ չգիտեմ...


Տնաշեն  չգիտեմը ո՞րնա, կրակի վրա ձեթ ես լցնում,  հետո էլ ասում ես չգիտեմ կրակի ուժեղանալու դեմ ինչ անեմ:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Շատ եմ սիրում, բայց թաբուլեն հայկական չի:
> 
> Տնաշեն  չգիտեմը ո՞րնա, կրակի վրա ձեթ ես լցնում,  հետո էլ ասում ես չգիտեմ ինչի համար ուժեղացավ կրակը:


Եթե շենքում, ուրեմն զանգում ես սեփական տուն ունեցող ծանոթիդ, ու գյումրվա քյալա եք սարքում :Wink:  ՇԱտ յուրօրինակ բան է: :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Իմ կարծիքով էլ թանապուրն ամենահայկականներից է, քանի որ նրա հիմնական բաղադրիչը՝ մածունը, տեղով մեկ հայկական է:


Համամիտ եմ, թանապուրը ամենահայկական Ճաշատեսակներից մեկն է: Հայկական ճաշատեսակ կարելի է համարել նաև ԱԾԻԿ-ը:

Հ.Գ. Հրաչյա Աճառյանը հիմա ահավոր զարմացել է երևի էն աշխարհում, մենք հարաբերական ածականով նոր բառ ենք հնարել՝ որակական ածական՝ ԱՄԵՆԱՀԱՅԿԱԿԱՆ

----------


## Մասսագետ

Միանշանակ՝ բանան:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան ջան թաբուլեն հայկական չի


Կարծեմ վրացական է, բայց հաստատ չգիտեմ։ Արտգեոն կիմանա։  :Blush:

----------


## Artgeo

> Կարծեմ վրացական է, բայց հաստատ չգիտեմ։ Արտգեոն կիմանա։


Վրացական չի, արաբականա, կանաչիներով անհասկանալի ինչ որ բանա, որը ինձ ստիպում էին փորձել, բայց դե ինձ որևէ բան ստիպել կարելի՞ ա  :Tongue:

----------


## Մարիաննա

> Միանշանակ՝ բանան:


Դե ինչքան բանանն է ուտեստ, այնքան էլ աղանձը կարող է ուտեստ լինել: :Wink:

----------


## Shauri

Բայց ինչ դաժան եք... Էս նեղ սոված մաջալին մենակ էսքան համով-համով ուտելիքների թվարկումն էր պակաս...  :Sad:

----------


## Shauri

Հայաստանում թաբուլեն սարքում են բլղուրով /հետաքրքիր բառ է, չէ՞/ ու մարոլով /այ սա չգիտեմ հայերեն է թե չէ/... Շատ համով է  :Hands Up:

----------


## Riddle

> …ու մարոլով /այ սա չգիտեմ հայերեն է թե չէ/


Հայերեն հազար են ասում: :Smile:

----------


## Shauri

> Հայերեն հազար են ասում:


Շնորհակալություն  :Smile:  Լսել էի, բայց չգիտեի որ հազարն ու մարոլը նույն բանն են  :Smile:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Եթե էլի հայկական նորություններ գիտեք, տեղյակ պահեք, թող բոլորն էլ իմանան :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շնորհակալություն  Լսել էի, բայց չգիտեի որ հազարն ու մարոլը նույն բանն են


Ի դեպ, ասեմ, իմացեք, էդ նույն *հազար*ի ու *մարոլ*ի երրորդ հոմանիշը *սալաթ*ն է։  :Tongue:   Հա, լուրջ, չծիծաղեք, իրոք այդպես է։ Հայերենում այդպես է. սալաթին աղցան են ասում, բայց մարոլին սալաթ։  :LOL:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

ստեպղինով, թելուկով, մանդակով, փիփերթով , ձվով տապակա փորձել եք՞ :LOL:

----------


## Riddle

> ստեպղինով, թելուկով, մանդակով, փիփերթով , ձվով տապակա փորձել եք՞


Ձուն ինչ է՞: Անծանոթ բառ էր, երբեք չեմ լսել… Պատահաբար հավկիթը չէ՞: :Think:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Ձուն ինչ է՞: Անծանոթ բառ էր, երբեք չեմ լսել… Պատահաբար հավկիթը չէ՞:


Հավանաբար այո :Smile:  ձուն չընդդունվե՞ց :Blush:

----------


## Lapterik

> ստեպղինով, թելուկով, մանդակով, փիփերթով , ձվով տապակա փորձել եք՞


Բա իհարկե, շատ եմ սիրում: :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Esmeralda

Բայց իմ կարծիքով... միանշանակ _ՀԱՐԻՍԱ_

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սպաս եմ ուզում  :Sad:

----------


## Esmeralda

> Սպաս եմ ուզում


Վաղը մամայիցս կիմանամ լավ սարքելու ձևը ու հատուկ քեզ համար կպատրաստեմ :Wink:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Գիտե՞ք , որ եղինջով ու բրնձով ապուրը մեզ ու չինացիներին է միայն հայտնի
 :Hands Up:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Թազա բան փորձեցի երեկ...Հավի քարաճիկը բրնձով փլավի մեջ :LOL:  
Կարգին նախաճաշ էր :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

> Թազա բան փորձեցի երեկ...Հավի քարաճիկը բրնձով փլավի մեջ 
> Կարգին նախաճաշ էր


Ու իհարկե դարձավ հայկական ուտեստ չէ՞:  :Hands Up:   Հնարավոր ա, որ գրած լինեք խաշ. խաշլամա, քյուֆտա երևի լրիվն էլ հայկական են:

----------


## comet

Միանշանակ ամենահայկականը խաղողի թփով տոլման է:

----------


## ivy

> Միանշանակ ամենահայկականը խաղողի թփով տոլման է:


Նույն խաղողի թփով տոլմա կա նաև հունական խոհանոցում։  :Smile: 
Թուրքականում էլ...

----------


## ars83

> Նույն խաղողի թփով տոլմա կա նաև հունական խոհանոցում։


Ինչքանով գիտեմ, հույների թփով տոլմայում միս չկա։

Մեծ հաճույքով կուտեի պասուց տոլմա ու սպաս․․․  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

> Ինչքանով գիտեմ, հույների թփով տոլմայում միս չկա։


Կա... լրիվ նույն տոլման է։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Տոլման հայկական չի, այլ համարվում է միջերկրածովային ուտեստ, նույնիսկ տոլմա բառը թուրքական ծագում ունի....

Բայց համովա  :Nyam:

----------


## VisTolog

Այ էս թեմայում ինչ կա-չկա, կուտեի  :Nyam:  :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

*Ժենգյալով հաց*  :Hands Up: 
Շատ եմ սիրում  :Nyam:

----------


## comet

> Նույն խաղողի թփով տոլմա կա նաև հունական խոհանոցում։ 
> Թուրքականում էլ...


 Իրոք?  :Think:  
Հա, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ հայկականի համն ու հոտը կունենա :Wink:

----------


## Grieg

> *Ժենգյալով հաց* 
> Շատ եմ սիրում


 +2  :Love:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Իսկ ես չգիտեմ` որ ճաշն է հայկական:  :Think:  
Երևի սպասը, կամ հարիսան՞

----------


## Annushka

Իմ կարծիքով, Ամենահայկական, կամ զուտ հայկական ուտեստներ են հարիսան, միանշանակ ԽԱՇԸ, չորթանապուրը/սպասի մոտ ազգականն է :Smile: /, իհարկե քյուվթան, իշխան ձկով ուտեստները, ղավուրման, սպասը, ղափաման,բաստուրմայով ձվածեղը, գաթան, փահլավան, ծիրանի, վարդի մուրաբաները,  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *Ժենգյալով հաց* 
> Շատ եմ սիրում


Ես էլ եմ գժվում։  :Love:   :Nyam:  Բայց մենակ տատիկիս սարքածն եմ հավանել միչև հիմա։  :Tongue:   :Jpit:

----------


## Adam

Ժենգյալով հացի մեջ որ սպանախ են քցում, էտ սպանումա արդեն  :Bad:  :Bad:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ես էլ եմ գժվում։   Բայց մենակ տատիկիս սարքածն եմ հավանել միչև հիմա։


*Ես էլ եմ տատիկիս սարքածը սիրում 
Չեմ սիրում որ մեջը ժենգյալը շատ են լցնում*

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *Ես էլ եմ տատիկիս սարքածը սիրում 
> Չեմ սիրում որ մեջը ժենգյալը շատ են լցնում*


Այսի՞նքն։  :Shok:  Ժենգյալը ղարաբաղի բարբառով (հավանաբար թուրքերենից եկած) նշանակում ա կանաչի, իսկ կանաչին էդ ուտեստի գլխավոր բաղադրիչն ա, բա որ դա շատ չլինի, տակն ի՞նչ կմնա, խմոր։  :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Այսի՞նքն։  Ժենգյալը ղարաբաղի բարբառով (հավանաբար թուրքերենից եկած) նշանակում ա կանաչի, իսկ կանաչին էդ ուտեստի գլխավոր բաղադրիչն ա, բա որ դա շատ չլինի, տակն ի՞նչ կմնա, խմոր։


*Գլխավոր բաղադրիչն էլ լցնելու չափ կա*  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *Գլխավոր բաղադրիչն էլ լցնելու չափ կա*


Հա, բայց էդ ինչքա՞ն պիտի լցրած լինեն, որ շատ լինի։ Ախր ժենգյալով հացն էնպիսին ա, որ եթե կանաչին շատ լցնես, կփլվի, խմորը չի պահի կանաչիով միջուկը, նենց որ չափից դուրս շատը մի տեսակ անհնար ա թվում, չգիտեմ։ Թե՞ դու հենց փխլված ժենգյալով հացերը չես սիրում։  :LOL:

----------


## comet

Երեխեք, եթե մեկնումեկը գիտի ճիշտ բաղադրատոմսը, գրեք էլի...

----------


## ars83

Շատ եմ սիրում «ժենգյալով/ժանգյալով հաց»։ «Ճիշտ» կանաչիները, ինչքանով գիտեմ, բուսնում են ապրիլ-մայիս ամիսներին, բայց Երևանում (օրինակ՝ Կոմիտասի պողոտայի վրա) կլոր տարին կարելի է գնել «ժանգյալով հաց»։ Ձմռանը այն պատրաստված է լինում թթու դրած բազուկի ճավով և կծու տոմատով, բավականին համեղ է։

----------


## comet

> Իմ կարծիքով, Ամենահայկական, կամ զուտ հայկական ուտեստներ են հարիսան, միանշանակ ԽԱՇԸ, չորթանապուրը/սպասի մոտ ազգականն է/, իհարկե քյուվթան, իշխան ձկով ուտեստները, ղավուրման, սպասը, ղափաման,բաստուրմայով ձվածեղը, գաթան, փահլավան, ծիրանի, վարդի մուրաբաները,


Պարզեցի հայկական ավանդական խոհանոցի ձկով ուտեստները որոնք են :Smile: 
Ձկան կուտապ` Վան
Ձկնապուր` Վայոց ձոր
Ձկան կողիկ` Երևան
Ձկան տոլմա` Երևան
Ձկան կոլոլակ` Երևան
Խկան խավիար` Պոլիս

Եթե ցանկացողներ լինեն, կարող եմ բաղադրատոմսերը գրել :Smile:

----------


## Տատ

Ամառային տոլման բավականին յուրահատուկ է, հենց հայկական:
ֆարշով բանջարեղեն իհարկե շատերն են օգտագործում, բայց բիբար, բադրջան, թթու խնձոր...բա էն մի երկու հատ չոր շլորը...միայն հայերը:

----------


## Safaryan

> *Ժենգյալով հաց* 
> Շատ եմ սիրում


Իհարկե ժենգյալով հաց: Եվ՛ Ղարաբաղի, և՛ Ղափանի: Երկուսն էլ ընտիր են:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Երեխեք, եթե մեկնումեկը գիտի ճիշտ բաղադրատոմսը, գրեք էլի...


Ամենակարևորը ճռճռոկնա  :Wink:  ու պռավու պորտը

----------


## ars83

> Իհարկե ժենգյալով հաց: Եվ՛ Ղարաբաղի, և՛ Ղափանի: Երկուսն էլ ընտիր են:


Ինձ ծանոթ է Հալիձոր-Գորիսյան տարբերակը։ Ընտիր է  :Smile: 




> Ամենակարևորը ճռճռոկնա  ու պռավու պորտը


Բա Կյնձմընձյո՞ւկը  :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

*Կոնչոլ…* :LOL:

----------


## ars83

> *Կոնչոլ…*


Էդ ի՞նչա  :Dntknw:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Իհարկե ժենգյալով հաց: Եվ՛ Ղարաբաղի, և՛ Ղափանի: Երկուսն էլ ընտիր են:


*Ղափանի*  :Smile: 
Ղարաբաղինը չեմ փորձել  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Էդ ի՞նչա


Դա տարածված է գյուղական բնակավայրերում…
Հին, գյուղական/ տնական/ չորացած հացը՝ ձվով ու սոխով: Սուպ է: :LOL: 
Սրանից պատրաստում են, երբ ուտելու այլ բան տանը չի լինում: :Wink:

----------


## ars83

> Դա տարածված է գյուղական բնակավայրերում…
> Հին, գյուղական/ տնական/ չորացած հացը՝ ձվով ու սոխով: Սուպ է:
> Սրանից պատրաստում են, երբ ուտելու այլ բան տանը չի լինում:


Չգիտեի։ Նման «չորացրած» սուպերից սիրում եմ չըրաթանը։  :Smile:

----------


## Safaryan

> Ինձ ծանոթ է Հալիձոր-Գորիսյան տարբերակը։ Ընտիր է 
> 
> 
> Բա Կյնձմընձյո՞ւկը



առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում մարդ կընձմընձյուկ բառը ճիշտ գրի: Չնայած քո վրա չեմ էլ կասկածում: :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 40 վայրկյան անց



> *Ղափանի* 
> Ղարաբաղինը չեմ փորձել


Արժի փորձել: :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Համաձայն եմ ժինգյալով հաց :Hands Up:  անհամբեր սպասում եմ սեզոնի բացվելուն...

----------


## ivy

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեման ամենահայկական ուտելիքի մասին է. միմյանց ծագումնաբանական հարցերը խնդրում եմ պարզել համապատասխան թեմաներում (եթե այդպսիսք կան), Զրուցարանում կամ անձնական նամակագրության միջոցով։ Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջված են։*

----------


## Լուսաբեր

մասուրթթուն :Hands Up:  ով կերելա կհասկանա  :Wink:

----------


## ars83

> մասուրթթուն ով կերելա կհասկանա


Մասուր չեմ կերել, բայց վերջերս հոնի թթու եմ կերել, դուր չեկավ։ 

Վայ, մի րոպե․․․ մոռացա ամենահայկականության մասին գրեմ․․․ (թեմայից դուրս չլինի, էլի)
Հոնը ամենահայկական ուտեստներից է։  :LOL:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Մասուր չեմ կերել, բայց վերջերս հոնի թթու եմ կերել, դուր չեկավ։


Դա ոչ թե մասուրնա ,այլ մասուրով պատրաստված ապուրանման կերակուր,պատրաստում են մասուրը եփելով,տրորում ու ավելացնելով բրինձ կամ զավար նորից եփում են.հիմնականում գյուղերում են պատրաստում:Ասեմ մեկ ել բացի մասուրից պատրաստում են նաև տանձի կամ խնձորի չրերից,դրանք էլ ստանում են իրենց համապատասխան անունը :Smile: 
Պեսոկովա,ընենց որ թթու չի

----------


## Lady SDF

> Համաձայն եմ ժինգյալով հաց անհամբեր սպասում եմ սեզոնի բացվելուն...


Ժինգյալով հացին շատ նման «կոտեմ» անունով բլիթներ եմ կերել որոնց միջուկը պարունակում է 7 տարբեր կանաչի (հիշում եմ որ սարից էին գնում հավաքում): 

Հայկական ուտեստ - կանեփով տոլմա: Մի քանի օր առաջ եմ իմացել սրա մասին: Ինչ որ մեկը փորձե՞լ է:

----------


## Sona_Yar

> մասուրթթուն ով կերելա կհասկանա


Իսկ  փորձե՞լ եք  մասրամածուն՝ էդպես Լոռվա բարբառով ասում են մասրի թանձրահյութին: Հացը բրդում են  էդ խիտ  հյութի մեջ  (մածնաբրդոշի նման)  և ուտում: :Hands Up:

----------

Շինարար (20.03.2010)

----------


## Moon

*ՏՈԼՄԱ ԵՄ* ուզում..... :Sad: 
Ախորժակս բացող թեմա ա

----------


## Sona_Yar

> Բայց իմ կարծիքով... միանշանակ _ՀԱՐԻՍԱ_


Որպեսզի հարիսան ավելի համեղ ստացվի՝մատուցելուց առաջ յուրաքանչյուր բաժնի վրա ավելացրեք յուղի մեջ տապակած,  ոսկեգույն դարձրած մանր կտրատած սոխ  և թեյի գդալի ծայրով՝դարչին (cinamon);Մմմմմ, անմահական է.... :Cool:

----------


## comet

Կարծում եմ մենակ հայերը կարող է ավելուկով ճաշ պատրաստեն :Smile:

----------

